# Delta Heavy Duty Precision Miter Guage 36-946



## GaryK

Nice review, Thanks.

You could always make another handle couldn't you, or even make an extension.?


----------



## stanley2

HI Gary - I tried adapting a handle from a grinder but, naturally, Delta used a different thread.


----------



## mattg

That looks a LOT like my Osborne miter gauge!! I love mine!! It was perfect right out of the box, and I used it righ in the middle of my Highboy project. I hope you like it, I love mine!!


----------



## Grumpy

Great review Stanley. Looks like a good accessory.


----------



## WayneC

You might check Rockler's handles if you get a chance.


----------



## sIKE

I have been looking at this one and the Osborne. Can't make up my mind though, but if I can get it at $50 that could easily make up my mind.


----------



## stanley2

Go on ebay and search "delta" - can't miss it


----------



## Dominic

This is 6/10/08 and it now sells for $119.00. That would have been a great buy at 50.00 / a good buy at 80.00. But at 119.00 I don't use it enough for that price.


----------



## jonnyo

I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS FOR A LONG TIME ! I SAW NORM USING IT BUT HAVENT SEEN ONE ANYWHERE ! I LOOKED ON E-BAY, NOT THERE. NEVER HERD OF OSBORNE. WAS WILLING TO PAY SEVERAL HUNDRED DOLLARS. HELP!!!!!


----------



## WayneC

Here is one

http://cgi.ebay.com/Delta-Heavy-Duty-Precision-Mitre-Miter-Gauge-36-946-NEW_W0QQitemZ130229417569QQihZ003QQcategoryZ42938QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

There is one that is buy it now for $119 as well

http://cgi.ebay.com/Delta-Heavy-Duty-Precision-Mitre-Miter-Gauge-36-946-NEW_W0QQitemZ130208803384QQihZ003QQcategoryZ42938QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

Amazon.com has it for $129.


----------



## stanley2

So this morning the ebay listing is at $72 with 4 days to go while last week it sold for $41. Remember, this is an auction and this review might have influenced the number of bidders. Be patient because up to now the seller has listed one every week. Good luck


----------



## sbryan55

Phil,

This is a nice review. This looks like a quality miter gauge. Thanks for the post.


----------



## mski

I ordered the Osborne and sent it back it had 1/32" play, second one was worse, I had to peen the holes at the pivot points to tighten the play, (from a dull drill or improper drilling speed).
It works good for holding heavy or long pieces, the indexing button is not 100% accurate, always check when resetting. Osborne has excellent service, shipped the replacement 2nd day air the day I called, didn't have to wait for the return. I paid $118.00
If I had to do over I would buy and Incra .
That Delta is the Osborne, made by Excalibur.


----------



## kevinwillis

My Delta Hybrid saw came with one of these and I have a ton of trouble getting true 90 degree cuts with it…has anyone figured out how to get the "slop" out of it?


----------



## boboswin

No one has mentioned putting sandpaper on the carrying surface. 
I found from experience that most of the inaccuracies I encountered were from the saw blade pushing the work away from the miter.
That certainly doesn't offset poor manufacturing practices and quality control but it sure saves bad cuts when everything else checks out.

Bob


----------



## stanley2

I haven't found any play in mine. As for accuracy, I don't trust automatic settings so avoid cutting errors by checking my set-up frequently. Sandpaper or a clamp is a good substitute for the stop block if the piece is too long in order to avoid stock movement during the cut.


----------

